# tags



## thisone (Nov 22, 2006)

this is my first post other than introducing my self
(thank you for the warm welcome all)
ive read threads about retaging, (wholsale blanks) taking the manufacturers label off and putting on your own.do you need permision from the manufacturers?is it like any other product as far as trademarks copywrights ext.

thank you 
tony


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

thisone said:


> ive read threads about retaging, (wholsale blanks) taking the manufacturers label off and putting on your own.do you need permision from the manufacturers?


Nope.



thisone said:


> is it like any other product as far as trademarks copywrights ext.


Yeah - you couldn't mislead or infringe on their trademark, etc. (not sure how you could, but if a way could be figured out, you couldn't do it ) - but taking out the original manufacturer tag and putting in your own is fine (assuming you follow any relevant textile labelling legislature, obviously).


----------



## thisone (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks lewis


----------



## commenceclothing (Nov 18, 2006)

I see alot of people puting on there web site what company they use.


----------

